# Daemons! Cant find a decent article! help pls



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Guys 
I'm trying to find a decent site or an article that gives a review of daemons of chaos for someone new to daemons.Every article I have seen so far on line is just either bitching how much of a nerf the codex is or just stating the difference between the codex's. 
I'm starting a new campaign with my friends and wanted to get some insight into them looking at it from a new players perspective ( I don't care how much they were nerfed, I want to play them now! :angry. 
If anyone here can help me with this it would be great. :grin:

Cheers


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You might want to try the 40K section, this one's fantasy .


----------



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

Yh fantasy is what im after..

EDIT: Sorry yes I mentioned codex's not army books, my bad to much 40k in my brain atm :grin:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I was about to try and give you a few tips, and then you wrote Fantasy. Then I can't help out


----------

